# Puppy Photos- My Final Litter of WPG's



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Week 1 (I'll try to update the photos each week for people who enjoy hunting pup photos.)

You can put in your vote over time as to which puppy you would keep if you were me, as I am planning to keep one from this litter.

Males

Introducing Oscar the Grouch. I love his unique look. Oscar got his name because my son wanted a puppy whose name started with an _O_. It was _O_ week at his school and the kids bring show and tell items that begin with the letter of the week.









Fat Albert, named because he's...well...fat. 









Squirt. He was the first puppy born. Named as my son watched for the the birth and yelled, "A puppy just squirted out of Tessa!"









Burt and Ernie. These two puppies are twins. 

















Ralphy, named after the kid on the movie _The Christmas Story_. Take a look at the white mark on his face and tell me you don't see the sexy leg lamp that Ralphy and his dad loved.









Females

Brownie, named for her brown face.









Cranberry. I was looking at a bottle of Ocean Spray cranberry juice and the wave symbol on the bottle was shaped like my pup's facial markings.









Joy (sometimes Huckleberry). My daughter claims this puppy is her little bundle of joy. She gets held a lot.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

You have to keep squirt!!! Just because of how it got its name, that is a great reason to keep a dog. Don't know about you, I have a 1st grader and we are currently "training" or 11wk old lab(Sierra Sprig Steelers Dynasty) because he likes the Steelers. Its been pretty fun having him as a trainer.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That's a lot of puppies! Good luck choosing which one you're gonna' keep. Sounds like your daughter may have already chosen for you.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice looking dogs. To bad that you cannot have snug more pups


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Great looking litter! 8) Here's a few pictures of these pups older sister!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Albert








Oscar








Ralphy








Ernie








Burt








Squirt








Joy








Brownie








Cranberry


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking Good


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice looking pups


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

[attachment=6:2bcga5pb]Burt week 3.jpg[/attachment:2bcga5pb]
[attachment=7:2bcga5pb]Brownie 3 weeks.jpg[/attachment:2bcga5pb]
[attachment=8:2bcga5pb]Albert week3.jpg[/attachment:2bcga5pb]
[attachment=5:2bcga5pb]cranberry 3 weeks.jpg[/attachment:2bcga5pb]
[attachment=4:2bcga5pb]Ernie week three.jpg[/attachment:2bcga5pb]
[attachment=3:2bcga5pb]Joy 3 weeks.jpg[/attachment:2bcga5pb]
[attachment=2:2bcga5pb]oscar week 3 copy.jpg[/attachment:2bcga5pb]
[attachment=1:2bcga5pb]Ralphy week 3 (2).jpg[/attachment:2bcga5pb]
[attachment=0:2bcga5pb]Squirt week three.jpg[/attachment:2bcga5pb]


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

A dog with a brown head, appropriately named Brownie. 

















I'm keeping a boy...Which one?

Squirt, the dog 

































Ernie









Oscar (Perhaps???)

























Albert

















Burt (a hairball with more fire than any other pup...absolute no-brainer for energy and search, a real firecracker...I hope a waterfowler gets him.)

















Ralphy


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

First bird day slideshow:
http://s253.photobucket.com/user/BirdDo ... roductions


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking good, wish I could get one.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

That is nice- tells me what I should have started last weekend and will do this weekend.
Those are very nice pups.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Where are your pup's located?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Tomorrow they will be located all over Utah, Idaho, and Nevada. The pups have been sold for a long time now. I just put up photos for people who like puppy pictures. I always like to see other people's dogs. 

The little pup known as Squirt is staying with me. He had a little injury so I didn't feel good about selling him.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

some great looking pups- going to be some very happy owners, Always liked them and if I was younger I would eventually own one.


----------

